# FreeBSD Server (SFTP,...) versus Cloud for mobile devices (ereader, pad, phone...)



## Spartrekus (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Usually there are numerous ways to store data files on a distant machine. Why not running your own FreeBSD server and store your documents using a FreeBSD server (e.g. SFTP,... connection) ?

Well, because the cloud is there and it gives much more flexibility. An example of Cloud user:




Onyx runs Android and it sufficiently good. It does not respect user as all modern palm/tablet devices.
Just simply better than pocketbook, kindle,... using device information for spying users and stealing data.

FreeBSD Server (SFTP,...) versus Cloud ?

Have fun with free software.


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 24, 2019)

I'll always prefer FTP. Yes, good old FTP. The main security advantage is that I don't have to add actual user accounts on my server. And the overhead is minimal.


----------



## Remington (Mar 24, 2019)

FTP doesn't have data integrity checks which means you can download/upload file that could be corrupted during transfer.  That's why I prefer SFTP for security and data integrity.


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 25, 2019)

Cthulhux said:


> I'll always prefer FTP. Yes, good old FTP. The main security advantage is that I don't have to add actual user accounts on my server. And the overhead is minimal.


FTP is not secured.

What about SFTP? SSH, security but of course: google, microsoft,... apple won't let this by defauilt


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 25, 2019)

SFTP is additional overhead and won't work as well with virtual users.


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 27, 2019)

Cthulhux said:


> SFTP is additional overhead and won't work as well with virtual users.


which overhead?

A Cloud or a www browser/client is million times more overhead.


----------

